# please help identify this broken part



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

The guy who used to cut my lawn broke this sprinkle head. As the top of the part is gone, I cannot identify the brand or the type. Not to mention how to fix it 

Here is the broken part



I took the inner tube out and measure its length. It's over 14 inches long. I guess the good one is probably 15 or 16 inches. I wonder if someone can tell me what type of replacement part I should look for. Thank you !!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

eric_s said:


> The guy who used to cut my lawn broke this sprinkle head. As the top of the part is gone, I cannot identify the brand or the type. Not to mention how to fix it
> 
> Here is the broken part
> 
> ...


Looks like a 12" side inlet spray head for a shrub zone. What nozzle was on it is anyone's guess. Are there other spray heads on that zone that you could reference?

https://www.sprinklerwarehouse.com/hunter-pro-spray-spray-head-with-side-inlet-12-in-pros-12-si?gclid=Cj0KCQjwxdSHBhCdARIsAG6zhlWzbE3QP7RCzNPa6JrB2V4NbV0lA0GvtWlUSEdQ_9tUEB4uTdDthkAaArqyEALw_wcB


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

Yeah, it is in a shrub zone. But it is the only one so I don't have another to reference. I will try the one you posted. Thank you @Ware!!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

eric_s said:


> Yeah, it is in a shrub zone. But it is the only one so I don't have another to reference. I will try the one you posted. Thank you @Ware!!


Note that's just the pop-up spray body. You will need a nozzle too. They are available in many patterns.

https://www.hunterindustries.com/product-line/nozzles


----------



## eric_s (Jul 14, 2021)

Ware said:


> eric_s said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, it is in a shrub zone. But it is the only one so I don't have another to reference. I will try the one you posted. Thank you @Ware!!
> ...


 Gotcha. Thanks!!


----------

